# قداس نادر جدا بصوت ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري



## ehabwsha (28 أكتوبر 2007)

قداس نادر جدا بصوت ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري 
يارب يعجبكم 




:kap::kap::kap::kap::kap::kap::kap::kap::kap::kap::kap::kap::kap:


http://www.4shared.com/file/22779551/5ad6313b/______.html?s=1


----------



## kermenaa (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قداس نادر جدا بصوت ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري*

ازيك ياايهاب مش هقدر اقول حاجة غير بجد دى هدية انت بعتها للموقع بنشكرك عليها


----------



## مارينا هاني (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قداس نادر جدا بصوت ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري*

ميرسي قوي ليك المسيح معاك ويباركك


----------



## mr_leader2008 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قداس نادر جدا بصوت ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري*

متشكرين جدا على الهديه العظيمه ....لى طلب عايز اعرف مصدر التسجيل والتاريخ


----------



## ehabwsha (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قداس نادر جدا بصوت ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري*

شكراً لمروركم بس بجد لو عارف اى بينات كنت هاقولها على طول 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## koko2010 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قداس نادر جدا بصوت ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري*

*شكر على تعبك وانا ساحملة وياريت يكون شغال وربنا معاك​*


----------



## mina3338 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قداس نادر جدا بصوت ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري*

*بجد ياايهاب انت فنان 
شكرا ليك وعلي القداس النادر*


----------



## friendlove (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قداس نادر جدا بصوت ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري*

*شكرا على تعبك يا ايهاب وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك  وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## jack_as_2000 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قداس نادر جدا بصوت ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري*

مشكوووووووووووور على تعب محبتك


----------



## maher fam (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قداس نادر جدا بصوت ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري*

المشكله مازله دائمه غير قادلر على سماع اى شىء


----------



## jack_as_2000 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قداس نادر جدا بصوت ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري*

مشكوووور على تعب محبتك بس ياريت بيان عن القداس وامتى تم تسجيله


----------



## مسعد خليل (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قداس نادر جدا بصوت ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري*

انا باحملة ويارب يكون صح علشان القديس دة بركة كبيرة شكراااااااا


----------



## مسعد خليل (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قداس نادر جدا بصوت ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري*

انا شغلتة شغال تمام جميل جدااااا وبركة كبيرة الرب يباركك شكراااااااااااااا شكراااااااا شكلاااااااااا


----------



## فلة ميخائيل رزق (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قداس نادر جدا بصوت ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ربنا يعوضك وشفاعة ابونا عبد المسيح تكون معك


----------



## مسعد خليل (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قداس نادر جدا بصوت ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري*

شكرااااااااا لاهتمامك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قداس نادر جدا بصوت ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري*

+++ اشكرك اخى على هذه المشاركة الرائعة....لقد كنت فعلا محتاجة اليها.....الرب يبارك حياتك بطلبات وصلوات القديس العظيم ابونا عبد المسيح المناهرى..... +++
اذكرنى فى صلواتك


----------



## max mike (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قداس نادر جدا بصوت ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري*

شكرااااااااااااااا انا لسه مسمعتوش بس شكله هيكون حلو


----------



## jack_as_2000 (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قداس نادر جدا بصوت ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري*



ehabwsha قال:


> قداس نادر جدا بصوت ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري
> يارب يعجبكم
> 
> 
> ...



انا شاكر محبتك اخى الغالى بس ارجو اعطى اى معلومات عن القداس 
لانه يتشبه كثير مع قداس  بصوت الانبا اثناسيوس مطران بني سويف


----------



## Meriamty (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قداس نادر جدا بصوت ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري*



ميرسى جداااا يا ايهاب 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## Coptic Princess (3 فبراير 2008)

*سلام المسيح*

*اشكرك اخي الحبيب علي الموضوع الرائع*


*بس اللينك مش شغال :smil13::smil13::smil13:*

*لو سمحتم لو حد معاه القداس يديني اللينك الرب يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## magda_hany2000 (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: قداس نادر جدا بصوت ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري*

مساء الخير
للاسف اللينك مش شغال
فلو سمحت ممكن ارسال اللينك الصح للاميلي انا ماجدة


----------



## ايمن ابراهيم (29 يوليو 2008)

:Love_Letter_Open:





ehabwsha قال:


> قداس نادر جدا بصوت ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري
> يارب يعجبكم
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## magda_hany2000 (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: قداس نادر جدا بصوت ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري*

مساء الخير يا استاذ ايمن
ميرسي اوي لرد حضرتك واهتمامكم لكن برطه الرابط في حاجة مش مضبوطه
بيقوللي انه مش موجود ومطلوب مني التاكد
ميرسي لتعب حضرتك لكن ممكن تبعتلي الرابط على اميلي بالضبط 
ولكم جزي الشكر


----------



## ميناسعيد (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: قداس نادر جدا بصوت ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري*

انا زعلان لإن الرابط شكله مش شغال . الموقع اللى عليه الرابط قاللى ان الرابط مش مناسب للإستخدام فممكن تبعتهولى على الإيميل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## magda_hany2000 (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: قداس نادر جدا بصوت ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري*

مساء الخير
فعلا يا استاذ مينا سعد
الرابط فيه مشكله ولو سمحت ادارة المنتدي انها تتاكد من الرابط لانه فعلا كنز ولازم اي واحد مسيحي يحصل عليه.
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
وكل سنه وانتوا طيبين بمناسبه صيام السيدة العذراء


----------



## ROMIOO (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: قداس نادر جدا بصوت ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري*

ياريت يا باشا تغير الموقع يناع الرفع او ترفعة من تاني هلشان في ايروووووووووووور


----------



## fadyyyy (27 أغسطس 2008)

لو سمحت إزاى أقدر آخد القداس ده


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

جارى تعديل اللينك 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## bahaa_06 (28 أغسطس 2008)

:Love_Letter_Send:الرب يبارك مجهودك ويجعله سبب نعمه لكثيرين 
اعشم فى محبتك تجديد اللينك لأنه مش فاتح


----------



## oesi no (28 أغسطس 2008)

تم تعديل اللينك من امبارح والناس لسه بتشتكى 
غريبه !!!!​


----------



## flo_bater (28 أغسطس 2008)

نشكرك وربنا يعوض تعبك خير


----------



## jwanna (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسى اوى يا ايهاب


----------



## عادل غطاس (4 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على تعبك يا ايهاب وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وربنا يباركك


----------



## GAKGE (13 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## شادى كوكو (18 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورعلى تعب محبتك و ربنا يعوضك


----------



## mickl (2 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد حاجة جميلة جدا


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (2 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا على تعبك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (2 أكتوبر 2008)

على فكرة انا ابونا عبد المسيح شفيعى وي اريت تاخذوة ليكم شفيع لان شفاعتة مقبولة فى كتير من الظروف وانا مجربة


----------



## SALVATION (14 أكتوبر 2008)

_ميرسى كتيييير




​_


----------



## abnelfady (15 أكتوبر 2008)

القديس الي وضعتلة قداسة يحافظ عليك وربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

قداس جميل جدااااااااااااا


----------



## accmaged (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## ريمون رمسيس (30 نوفمبر 2008)

الرب معك ويعوض تعب خير 
انا كنت محتاج ده اوي جدأ الرب يقويك يا يهاب
:94::big29::ab4:


----------



## كيرلس ملاك12 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

اغبى براكت ابونا عبدالمسيح يحفض كيرلس ومبنا


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*ايهاب ميرسى اوى على القداس الجميل البركه ده  وكمان بصوت ابونا عبد المسيح المناهرى
بجد ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا على الجهود الرائع 
منتظرين المزيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## المزاحم (23 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ايهاب على القداس ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## elia (23 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا يايهاب علي القداس وربنا يقويك


----------



## ashlamy (31 ديسمبر 2008)

thanks  very good pleas your life


----------



## sally adel (3 يناير 2009)

_*حلو اووووووووى بجد ربنا يعوضك دى فعلا هدية رائعة*_


----------



## قبطان/سامح سمير (14 يناير 2009)

شكرا على تعب محبتك بس عندى سؤال مهم هو فين القداس ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Polis Fekry (30 أبريل 2009)

شكر على تعبك وانا ساحملة وياريت يكون شغال وربنا معاك


----------



## kalimooo (2 مايو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2009)

ميرررررسى على القداس 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Aksios (13 مايو 2009)

يا جماعة انا لاحظت ان القداس لا يمكن يكون اللى عمله ابونا عبد المسيح المناهرى

لان ابونا عبد المسيح تنيح فى عام 1963 م

و لو لحظنا فى القداس الدقيقة 49 فى اوشية الاباء يقول

"اذكر يا رب سلام ابينا الطوباوى المكرم البابا البطريك الانبا شنودة الثالث ......"

لكن البابا شنودة الثالث تمت رسامته بابا عام 1971 م


فأبونا عبد المسيح لم يعاصر الانبا شنودة الثالث كبابا.

هذا فقط كان للتنويه ليس إلا....


على اى حال شكرا على القداس فهو معزى و بحب اسمعه كتير


----------



## magda_hany2000 (3 يونيو 2009)

مساء الخير
انا مش عارفه اشكركم ازاي وبعتذر على عدم ردي لاني كنت خارج النت الفترة اللي فاتت
وميرسي على الاهتمام لكن برضه للاسف الينك بتاع قداس ابونا عبد المسيح مش شغال
ياريت او ما حد يعرف اللينك الصحيح يبعته على اميلي
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## هدية ابويا (9 يونيو 2009)

على فكره يااخ ايهاب اولا شكرا لتعبك بس ده قداس لنيافة الانبا اثناسيوس مطران بنى سويف المتنيح ومعاه ابونا مقار اللى بيصلى معاه وبولس ملاك اللى فيه معلم شكرا


----------



## روماني نعيم (12 يونيو 2009)

ا[/Cاشكرك جدا علي الهديه الجمليه قداس ابونا القديس عبد المسيح المناهري

OLOR]


----------



## bonbnbon (12 يونيو 2009)

شكر على تعبك


----------



## سامح ابو سيفين (20 يوليو 2009)

انا بشكرك يا ايهاب وربنا يعوضك يارب ويديلك كل الي فى بالك 
انت هاديتنا بنعمه كبيره وهديه عظيمه ربنا يعوضك


----------



## mena virus (25 يوليو 2009)

حقيقى قداس نادر جدا ربنا يباركم


----------



## Tota Christ (27 يوليو 2009)

*مرسى على القداس ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## بيتر اميل (26 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks   4  you


----------



## المنجودى (26 نوفمبر 2009)

قداس جميل جدا


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا

للقداس النادر الجميل

المسيح يبارككم​


----------



## christin (26 نوفمبر 2009)

_ميرسي عي القداس
ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على تعبك يا ايهاب وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وربنا يباركك


----------



## nassir_ead (3 مايو 2010)

*رد: رد على: قداس نادر جدا بصوت ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري*

هازا القداس  للا نبا اثناسيوس مطران بني سويف


----------



## أنا سيمون رؤوف (11 مايو 2010)

قداس جميل جداً و شكراً لتعبك بس فى أستفسار
اتقال فى اوشية الأباء البابا شنودة الثالث و ابونا اتنيح قبل البابا شنوده مايترسم
ذكر اباء أساقفة موجودين حالياً لم يتم رسامتهم قبل نياحة ابونا عبد المسيح
_الصوت الى القداس بدأ بية غير الصوت الى فى نص القداس غير الصوت الى فى النهاية 
- الشماس الى بيرد هو صوت الشماس (بولس ملاك ) فهل هذا تشابة فى الصوت ام تم تركيب القداس
نــــــــــــــــــــــــــرجو الرد للأهمية 
بس هو قداس جميل جداً جداً و أخدنا بركتة و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم جميعاً


----------



## عمت (11 مايو 2010)

القداس مش واضح


----------



## nassir_ead (11 مايو 2010)

أنا سيمون رؤوف قال:


> قداس جميل جداً و شكراً لتعبك بس فى أستفسار
> اتقال فى اوشية الأباء البابا شنودة الثالث و ابونا اتنيح قبل البابا شنوده مايترسم
> ذكر اباء أساقفة موجودين حالياً لم يتم رسامتهم قبل نياحة ابونا عبد المسيح
> _الصوت الى القداس بدأ بية غير الصوت الى فى نص القداس غير الصوت الى فى النهاية
> ...


  ليس تشابة فى الصوت هذا حقبقي بس  القداس لل أسقف اثناسيوس ld:


----------



## nassir_ead (11 مايو 2010)

للا نبا اثناسيوس مطران بني سويف


----------

